# WAKE - crust/grind/hardcore



## Nightcrawler (Dec 16, 2009)

Check out my new project if you're into this sort of thing. We're working on a West Coast US tour in the spring, maybe see some of you there!

Wake on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 24, 2009)

more songs up!


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jan 2, 2010)

Fucking rips.


----------



## jjjsssxxx (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome like Nasum! I can dig it. 
Cool to see Catharsis and Fall of the Bastards in your friends too. Catharsis had a big impact on me years ago and one of my old bands played a show with Fall of the Bastards - good times. 
Maybe some time we can grind shit up together.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jan 3, 2010)

This shit is fucking nasty!
I'm totally digging it!


----------



## Nightcrawler (May 10, 2010)

Did a two week US west coast tour in March, will be going back down in October, message me if you want to do a show. 
The 7" is available through Relapse distro:
http://shop.relapse.com/store/product.aspx?ProductID=38928

Here is some grim footage


----------



## Nightcrawler (Aug 2, 2010)

Got a review in DECIBEL. Sweet! 
Decibel Magazine: Band(s) Report: Calgary


----------



## Nightcrawler (Sep 28, 2010)

West Coast tour dates and a new song are up! Check it out!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 28, 2010)

This is fucking awesome. If you guys want to play in Eastern Canada, let me know. I could probably set up a few shows for you, especially in Halifax.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks man, appreciate you giving a shit. We're hoping to make it to the east coast sometime next year, so I'll definately give you a shout. Do you play or mostly put on shows?


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 29, 2010)

I mostly play. I've never put on a show before, but I know what it takes. My buddy will be helping me. I would add his band to the bill (powerviolence). For this type of show, I can guarantee you a good turnout, beerz/dopez, money, and a place to stay if necessary.

I know a few people who only put on big shows and some of the venue owners. I'll get all the help I need. It probably would be just be putting it on anyway. A lot of people tell me that ya' gotta be prepared to lose some money if it's not packed... but money is not my concern. Having a good fucking time and making sure you dudes have a good time is my main concern.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Oct 20, 2010)

Right on man, will be in touch for sure. But we're leaving for tour tomorrow, come out and grind your mind!!!


----------



## TheWreck (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice Music Man! My kind of grind!
I would like to have you here in Sherbrooke,Qc and you could maybe go in Rouyn-Noranda, Qc, I'm a promoter in Sherbrooke and my ancient room mate is promoter in Rouyn-Noranda, www.nothingnessproductions.com 

that way you'll have a chance to visit Josh! 3 dates!


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 21, 2010)

I need to catch you guys live. Badly.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Jan 3, 2011)

Ended up as #3 on Grind and Punishment's best of 2010.
http://grindandpunishment.blogspot.com/

Working on the full-length, due out summer 2011


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 3, 2011)

fuck yeah


----------



## Nightcrawler (Jan 3, 2011)

LIKE us on facebook!

WAKE | Facebook


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 8, 2011)

Sweet man. I wasn't expecting much when I saw grind/hardcore mentioned, seeing as grind means BURP BURP BURP and gory bollocks and hardcore means New York tough guys on the internet these days... But this one goes straight into my short fast and loud category!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 8, 2011)

I dig it, fuck yeah.


----------



## Nightcrawler (Feb 26, 2012)

Live set now streaming on CVLT nation, mid-west/east coast/southern US tour in the summer. 

From A Planet Called Brutal&#8230;WAKE Full Live Set Now Showing! « CVLT Nation


----------

